# Hello from southern Indiana.



## blurr95 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi all. Just getting stated with bees this year. My family is really looking forward to this. I grew up on a small farm, mostly grain and occasional animals. My wifes family were smalltime farmers as well. I never really had an interest in farming of any type, but apparently that is changing this year. We are starting to get my wifes grandmothers farm back into shape to start raising livestock. We decided to do bees as well. I am really excited to get going with all of this. Oh, we also did maple syrup this year for the first time, that was a lot of fun.

Thanks Jason


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jason!


----------



## hideawayranch (Mar 5, 2013)

welcome aboard! You will learn tons on the forum. Make the most of the advise from folks in your same zone.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Jason!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

not sure what part of S. IN you are in, but I was just through there on my way to KY last week. It's beautiful down there this time of yr with all the henbit in bloom seas of purple in every field


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

Where in southern Indiana are you? There are some good clubs in SE Indiana, but none that I know of in SW Indiana (Evansville-area).
http://www.indianabeekeeper.com/local_associations


----------



## KahunaBee (Mar 28, 2016)

*Re: Hello from Central Indiana.*

Welcome Jason to the forum. I am brand new a this as well. And started last summer. Just went through my first winter with six hives and lost one. Wishing you the very best.


----------



## Billy (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Hello from Central Indiana.*

Hello Jason From Bloomington Indiana.


----------

